# Food Safety News - 02/11/2021 .....A permanent ban on horse slaughter might replace that yearly budget proviso



## daveomak.fs (Feb 11, 2021)

*A permanent ban on horse slaughter might replace that yearly budget proviso*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 11, 2021 12:05 am Only an annual budget proviso keeps USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service from providing equine inspection services. Without USDA inspection, horses cannot be slaughtered in the U.S. for human consumption. Whether or not the proviso gets included in each year’s annual federal budget has almost been like a flip-of-the coin decision, something accomplished mostly out... Continue Reading

*Scientists call for change in EU fish parasite rules*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 11, 2021 12:03 am Results of a study on parasites in fish supports a change to European regulation, according to researchers. Their work found a low risk of Anisakis larvae infection in fish products from European mariculture activities. Mariculture, a type of aquaculture, involves food production for human consumption in marine environments. The increasing demand for raw or undercooked... Continue Reading

*FDA outlines foodborne outbreak investigations in weekly table*
By News Desk on Feb 11, 2021 12:01 am The table below shows outbreak investigations being managed by FDA’s CORE Response Teams. The investigations are in a variety of stages. Some outbreaks have limited information with investigations ongoing, others may be near completion. The Food and Drug Administration will issue public health advisories for outbreak investigations that have resulted in specific, actionable steps for consumers... Continue Reading

*Argentina notes downward trend in Trichinella outbreaks*
By News Desk on Feb 11, 2021 12:00 am Argentinian authorities have published a report they hope will increase understanding of the Trichinella situation in the country. The National Service for Agrifood Health and Quality (SENASA) report analyzed Trichinellosis reports between 2010 and 2019. Trichinellosis, or trichinosis, is a disease people can get by eating raw or undercooked meat from animals infected with the... Continue Reading


----------

